# Riser for the mill



## ddillman (Jun 17, 2020)

installed a 7" riser on the Bridgeport. then retrammed it. no more hunching over.


----------



## ttabbal (Jun 17, 2020)

I really like mine! I think mills were designed for short people. I'm 6'4 and was straining my back a bit.


----------



## f350ca (Jun 17, 2020)

i think mine is a 10 inch, put it in for a job years ago and have never taken it out. Only drawback is reaching the table, often have to use a collet chuck to get spindle length and have to use the swivel on my vice to make it taller.

Greg


----------



## Buffalo21 (Jun 17, 2020)

I’m 5’ 8”, I put a 4” riser block in my Jet mill, that sits on a  6” thick plastic pallet, with a 1/2” steel plate on top, I just wish, I’d bought a 6” block, its still a little too low. I put 8” of leveling base/legs under the Rockwell mill, I should have done 10” or 12”.


Shops way too clean....................................


----------



## ttabbal (Jun 17, 2020)

Mine is a 8" I believe. I might need to jump through some hoops to work directly on the table, but the vise is fine.


----------



## ddillman (Jun 17, 2020)

I was worried the 7" would be too much but is good. I can still reach the top of the mill with no problem


----------



## Dhal22 (Jun 17, 2020)

Buffalo21 said:


> Shops way too clean....................................



Yes.


----------



## NCjeeper (Jun 17, 2020)

You pick it up off of Ebay?


----------



## ddillman (Jun 17, 2020)

yep. tried on another one but they would not come down to what I wanted to pay. then this came up and it was cheaper so I made an offer and they accepted.


----------



## NCjeeper (Jun 18, 2020)

I have been casually looking on Ebay also. When I find one I want it is always across the US and shipping it kills the deal.


----------



## pacifica (Jun 18, 2020)

ddillman said:


> installed a 7" riser on the Bridgeport. then retrammed it. no more hunching over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A question: Does it have any affect on the rigidity of the mill. Say with a 2" face mill or boring head?


----------



## ddillman (Jun 18, 2020)

I don't know yet.I would assume it would to some extent. got it installed then had to go out of town for work


----------



## f350ca (Jun 18, 2020)

I can't say I noticed any difference in rigidity. Its a pretty large bearing area, and can't imagine stretching the 4 bolts holding it together,

Greg


----------



## Flyinfool (Jun 19, 2020)

I sure wish I had room for a riser on my mill. The top of the mill is only 2 inches below the ceiling.


----------

